# New Member - 2007 2.0 TFSI Roadster



## BMT (24 d ago)

Afternoon I have just purchased my first TT a 2007 2.0 TFSI Roadster and have to say I really like it.
I am currently in Sussex and no doubt will require some advice along the way.
Regards Dave


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dave, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi Dave, welcome


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome! 

Good read here for new Mk2 Roadster owners -








FAQ - The Ultimate Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Roadster Compendium


Written specifically for anyone interested in the Audi TT Mk2 Roadster, this post covers the majority of issues, questions, and problems encountered with the soft top. There's also some trouble shooting topics and links to Audi publications and Technical Service Bulletins (TSB). Section Index -...




www.ttforum.co.uk




And this one if the Mk2 TT is new to you -








FAQ - Most Popular Links for Service, Maintenance and...


Here are some of the most frequently referenced "go to" links in the Mk2 Forum. These are intended for anyone who might have specific concerns or questions about what to look for when shopping for a Mk2 Coupe or Roadster. I've also included some of the more popular links covering recommended...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------

